
The Growing Ranks of America’s High-Earning Poor - DLay
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2015/11/income-rich-asset-poor/413977/?single_page=true
======
rubyfan
How is anyone surprised by this? Central banks have held interest rates so low
for almost a decade now we have disincentives for holding money in savings,
CDs, etc. The continued ease and availability of credit has essentially
created this trap. We've created a system in which we incentivize risk taking
by pushing every last cent of wealth into either 401k stock market holding or
consuming the next toy from Apple. This is by design.

